

Ask HN: Any cool sites that do IP GeoLocation? - quellhorst

Anyone know of some good examples of sites that provide services based of GeoLocation of your IP?
======
lucumo
AdultFriendFinder. All their ads guess my location and try to convince me that
there are lustful women in my neighbourhood who are desperately looking for
someone like me.

~~~
philwelch
From Pullman, Washington, I have gotten AdultFriendFinder to claim I am in any
of Post Falls, Idaho, Couer d'Alene, Idaho, and Overland Park, Kansas.

~~~
lucumo
Yes, it isn't all that accurate. I did a cross-check with a few friends to see
if the results matched the Maxmind free database. It seems they are using
that.

------
skermes
<http://goingtorain.com>, I think.

------
sammcd
<http://rememberthemilk.com> uses this to find out where I am, so it can show
me tasks due at my current location.

------
raytheon
Try: <http://ipinfodb.com/> They offer a free geolocation API and even their
SQL DB is free.

~~~
lucumo
They've also spammed just about every social media site out there. Check out
e.g. <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=marchost>

I can't figure out if you're actually trying to help, or if you're just a sock
puppet for "marchost". The fact that this is your only contribution to HN does
not ease my apprehension.

~~~
raytheon
The only reason I made that post was because I've used their services in the
past and never had a problem with it.

I certainly do not have any affiliations with "marchost" nor am I his sock
puppet for anything (I've never even spoken to him/her).

------
tesseract
Google (try a search for e.g. 'pizza delivery'). However if you have the
appropriate cookies set, I believe it will use a remembered location rather
than your IP-derived location. I don't know whether to consider this a feature
or a bug.

------
m_eiman
I haven't seen anyone do anything I've found really useful. Most are like this
one, that tells you how long the sun is over the horizon based on where you
are: <http://mersol.se/>

------
bearwithclaws
Try <http://ip2location.com/> . They've been around for quite sometime and
IMHO it's more accurate than maxmind.

------
stakent
Google. Serving AdWords ads to you.

Well, actually its service ofered to their _adveritsers_.

------
eli
Several job boards use GeoIP to show jobs near you first

------
prakash
maxmind, quova

